# Minecraft projects



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

This isn't about servers, please don't advertise servers. This is just to share your minecraft projects. Some rules. 

~Please provide pictures. It does mean much if you just talk about something you could do, we want to see.  However please do not post giant pictures. Scale down for the forum.

~Don't spam. Comment as you like but please wait 2-3 days between posting project pictures. This is to avoid one person making a post every hour. 

~Please post notable projects. Interest and beauty are in the eye of the beholder, but if your project is rather simplistic or easy to accomplish then try something bigger. We're interested in your house that you spent the time to work on and perfect, but not the cabin you built to hide from creepers. 
Post what you can be proud of. 

~No Dicks!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

So I decided to start working on a pirate island with HK. Every Pirate Isle needs a bitchin skull, so this afternoon I spent most of my time making this. 






I'll update as the island fortress progresses


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Aug 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So I decided to start working on a pirate island with HK. Every Pirate Isle needs a bitchin skull, so this afternoon I spent most of my time making this.
> 
> [Pirate Island Skull]
> 
> I'll update as the island fortress progresses


Ohmygawd that's so cool. I fucking love pirates.

*Here's* a short album of a ship I made in creative a while back (sadly no headroom for sails  ). The ship is actually the Unicorn, from the Tintin comic. (Based off the new movie trailer - I didn't have the specific book with me at the time!) I also worked on a superproject with two or three other people where we meant to entirely recreate Vice City in Minecraft, but we gave up after Ocean Beach (which is still pretty big). I'll have to take screenshots later when my computer is not overheating.

Anyway, is there any chance I could help with the making of that Pirate abode? O:


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

Hoooly Fuck! Did you guys mine all the materials or did you spawn them?

As for working on the pirate island, I'm not sure. It's on a small private server with some chat friends from FaF. I can ask the owner. 
Just a warning, if you come on this server you will be unintentionally griefed (and intentionally.) Mostly we have a player that is a creeper magnet, and will get your house blown up. 

We also had a short game of who could make the most ridiculous burning crosses. I'll post the winner in a day or two if the others don't. It is...amazing.


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Aug 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hoooly Fuck! Did you guys mine all the materials or did you spawn them?
> 
> As for working on the pirate island, I'm not sure. It's on a small private server with some chat friends from FaF. I can ask the owner.
> Just a warning, if you come on this server you will be unintentionally griefed (and intentionally.) Mostly we have a player that is a creeper magnet, and will get your house blown up.
> ...


Oh, okay. Well I don't want to bother your group of friends by intruding D:

Also uh, we spawned them. There's some more cool stuff I made where I mined materials like a desert city, so hang on, I will go get that.

Edit: Here's the album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh thank god. I was waiting for a thread like this.

-Land of Blood and Haze
-Land of Heat and Clockwork
-Drilling a sewage system into my mountain
-Finally finishing my supplies train
-Blow my biggest world up and start anew from the badass-looking craters and lava spills
-Working slaughter house
-Making some cavern with a spider spawner look pretty by giving it a glass wall and flat ceilings
-A non-shitty nether base (fucking ghasts, man)
-Expanding my 'Creeper Hills', a giant beach turned into a mob vs. human arena. Also, cacti everywhere.
-Helepolis. This, needless to say, will take a while to build.

And my main goal in minecraft... to create a base in every biome. Screw portals, it'd be more fun to travel from base to base via subway system.

Eh, nothing wrong with whoring myself out, right? Three of my projects can be found here.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 14, 2011)

My main project now is a note block song off of this song.

What it will sound like (made in the Minecraft Song Planner Program) : http://kiwi6.com/file/593dnw86kh

What I have so far.
This is about 15 seconds into the song so far, and it consists of 207 note blocks: 72 bass notes and 135 treble notes. The final version will consist of 678 note blocks: 260 bass notes and 418 treble notes.

Minus the use of SMP, I'm doing this all by hand.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2011)

another minecraft thread 
at least it's not another server -.-


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Aug 15, 2011)

So I went back on this server, and took a few screenshots of the part of Vice City we made.

Relatively large album here

And as a bonus, a picture of the overhead map

Edit: another gallery because imgur is an asshole and didn't even upload all my pics


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2011)

ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON said:


> So I went back on this server, and took a few screenshots of the part of Vice City we made.
> 
> Relatively large album here
> 
> ...



I can't use image macros, so I'm restricted to only saying...

... groovy.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 15, 2011)

ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON said:


> Oh, okay. Well I don't want to bother your group of friends by intruding D:
> 
> Also uh, we spawned them. There's some more cool stuff I made where I mined materials like a desert city, so hang on, I will go get that.
> 
> Edit: Here's the album.



There's a cat stuck inside toast...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 21, 2011)

Fuck all y'alsl. I'm bunping this threab.

Creating a Quake2-esque sewage processing station.

Here's a reference or whatever.

Please ignore Bitterman's repetitive 'HURP's.


----------

